# Change date to past date on 2008 Server



## TechOz (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,
I have a windows 2008 server which is running a specific application we are testing with. Part of our testing requires the date to be set back to a past date.

The problem is the server is part of a domain and we need to set the server to a past date. Is this achieveable with a domain member server ???? 

I believe I will have major problems if I reset the date and in any event the server being part of the domain will reset it's time via the Domain Heirachy.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Possibly under "Local Policy" you could give a user the right to change the system time. I guess all the server users might need this for your project, but it shouldn't affect the domain.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Note that setting the date back is not a problem, but it *will* break kerberos usage on that server (if it's more than 5 minutes different from the KDC on the DC you auth to, you won't get any tickets from the TGT service after changing the time, until you set it back). This won't cause problems on the server itself (well, not many, anyway), but it can and will cause issues accessing resources on the domain.


----------

